# Hellolights coupon



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just wanted to share this with everyone. Use this coupon

http://www.hellolights.com/

*moonlight1031*

According to the ad:

*On Halloween night we are offering 10% off every order! That's right! Any order placed between the hours of 7:00 pm and 11:59 pm PST on Halloween night (10/31) is eligible to receive 10% off anything in the store. *

*That's not all! Every order placed during this time will be automatically entered into a raffle for a $100 gift certificate! You cant go wrong with that! *
​Enjoy


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I got that e-mail too. I have one light I'd like to replace on a 30 gallon, so now would be the time to do it. 

They also have a great deal on CF tubes, but they're mostly square pin. But, at $3 - $7 each, it's hard to beat.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Darn, I just saw this.


----------

